# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] How to Convert .img to .iso

## Linyx

I have searched for a while and i install isodump but i don't know how to use it.... :Confused: 

here it is > http://www.t2-project.org/

I want to convert .img to .iso....

----------


## qyot27

Mount the .img with CDemu (https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa), and then use ddrescue (which should be in the repositories) to copy the contents of the mounted device to an .iso.  Don't know if that will preserve autoboot features, though.

----------


## Hippytaff

This post is quite old so there might be a better way to do it now, but it's worth a look.

----------


## Linyx

> This post is quite old so there might be a better way to do it now, but it's worth a look.


I have seen this thread but their isn't a method of how to use it....!!!

Anyway, their is also an another tool called ccd2iso,

And when i use it by the given command in the above post i-e ccd2iso img_file iso_file

its shows me an error message i-e "*ccd2iso unrecognized sector mode 0 at sector 0*"

----------


## Hippytaff

Whats the img file called?

it should be as simple as


```
ccd2iso name-of-file.img name-of-file.iso
```

edit -> make sure your in the right directory too. ie if the .img file is in downloas CD Downloads/ etc

----------


## Linyx

> Whats the img file called?
> 
> it should be as simple as
> 
> 
> ```
> ccd2iso name-of-file.img name-of-file.iso
> ```


The image file name is "bsd.img", and i have typed it as

$ ccd2iso bsd.img bsd.iso
&
Output is > Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!

Also check out the Screen-Shot...

----------


## Hippytaff

That's odd
maybe have a look at an alternative

Edit -> nice desktop btw

----------


## linuxsyst

$ sudo aptitude install ccd2iso
$ ccd2iso $img_file $iso_file

Try this

----------


## Linyx

> That's odd
> maybe have a look at an alternative
> 
> Edit -> nice desktop btw


thanks, 
i have installed it and now when i want to add that .img to it, it shows me the given error message > Scree-Shot

@linuxsyst:-

I have tried that commands & I have shown the error message i get from that in my above posts...

----------


## Hippytaff

try uninstalling and reinstalling ccd2iso.

Also do you think the .img file could be corrupted in any way?

----------


## Linyx

> try uninstalling and reinstalling ccd2iso.
> 
> Also do you think the .img file could be corrupted in any way?


I don't think so because i have tested it by making bootable BSD Flash.

I have re-installed it, same error..

i think Something is missing in the command but i can't Guess....

----------


## Hippytaff

Just found this on the man page



> *LIMITATIONS*
> 
>        ccd2iso  currently only copies the first session of multisession discs,
>        as well as outputting a harmless warning of *Unrecognized* *sector* *mode*.


it seems this is an issue for a lot of people. Maybe look for another tool, unless your sure it's a syntax thing, but I've got a feeling it's to do with the multisession limitations

----------


## Linyx

Hmmmm...

Actually i have Downloaded Free-BSD OS for Practice and i have it in .img which is specially for Flash-Drives,but now i want to have it in .iso so that i can test it on Virtual-Machine....Thats why i need to convert it...

----------


## Hippytaff

just download the .iso I say, save messing around...free-bsd aye! jumping in head first.

----------


## Linyx

> just download the .iso I say, save messing around...free-bsd aye! jumping in head first.


Good Idea, i was thinking about it but it would take a time and thus i won't be able to learn how to convert .img to .iso, if i need this in future....

----------


## Hippytaff

For some reason I think ccd2iso thinks the image is a multi-session disc (eventhough it might not be) if future the simple command you have been using should do the job.

I was thinknig of trying open-bsd in vmbox.

----------


## Linyx

> For some reason I think ccd2iso thinks the image is a multi-session disc (eventhough it might not be) if future the simple command you have been using should do the job.
> 
> I was thinknig of trying open-bsd in vmbox.


BTW ,I don't know what multi-session disc Means, Sorry for my ignorance,

Open BSD..?It will be better to know why to use Open-BSD Instead of Free-BSD in VM....

I think Open-BSD is specialized for Servers stuff

----------


## Hippytaff

Don't know that there's much difference between openbsd and freebsd. not really looked into it. I was going to use a VM just to save messing around with actually installing it

----------


## jimwill

Can't help with a direct conversion, but maybe you could create an iso from the flashdrive?

----------


## audebruin

[workaround] rename .img to .iso [/workaround]

After this vlc opened the iso file without any problems.

----------


## Morpholinux

> Hmmmm...
> 
> Actually i have Downloaded Free-BSD OS for Practice and i have it in .img which is specially for Flash-Drives,but now i want to have it in .iso so that i can test it on Virtual-Machine....Thats why i need to convert it...


I am doing almost the same ....Debian 6.0.3 instead of Free-BSD

did >


```
ccd2iso debian-live-6.0.3-i386-gnome-desktop.img debian-live-6.0.3-i386-gnome-desktop.iso

Unrecognized sector mode (c0) at sector 0!
```


workaround suggested by audebruin


```
cp name.img name.iso
```

also didn't work (and why VLC? I am working with Virtual Box
.... I think there are different kind of img files)

----------


## Daughain

Has any solution to this issue been found yet? I can't locate an iso file of the img file I am using.

----------


## nospam2k

> Has any solution to this issue been found yet? I can't locate an iso file of the img file I am using.


I know this is kind of an old post but I wanted to offer a work around. You can write the .img file using USB image writer to a USB stick. If you still need an iso you can use:

dd if=/dev/sdX of=output.iso bs=4M

Where sdX is the whole usb device NOT a partition!

----------


## wildmanne39

Old thread closed. Thanks for sharing.

----------

